# Trek Domane 5.2 vs Specialized Roublaix SL4 Expert vs Colnago CRX 3.0



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

*Trek Domane 5.2 vs Specialized Roublaix SL4 Expert vs Colnago CLX 3.0*

Hello all . . . . . my first post here. I have been riding an Oryx Racing 2200 for about 10 years now, which is an aluminum frame with CF front forks and Shimano 105. I have real problems with tendonitis in my arms and hands and want to upgrade to an overall better bike with better road dampening abilities. I know that the Trek Domane is supposed to be the leader for road dampening, but also hear that the Roublaix is very good as well. I have a custom builder here in town who deals with Colnago and is trying to convince me to go with the CRX 3.0. He says I wouldn't notice much difference in the ride between these three bikes, with regards to comfort and road dampening, but that the Colnago would climb and perform a bit better. I know they are all good bikes, but I can get the Colnago for a few hundred dollars less. Is he correct when he says they would all be similar for my needs? Anything you guys can tell me about these three bikes and which one you might prefer and why? I can only test ride the Trek and Specialized as the custom builder does not and will not have stock of a CRX 3.0. So I would have to go on faith if I ordered that bike.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know a thing about the crx. I test rode both the Specialized and the Domane... and I bought the Domane 5.2, it felt best to me... others I know felt the opposite...
Go test ride them both and see what you think...just me, but I would not pay someone to order a bike for me and be stuck with it if I did not like it as well. The builder may be telling the truth from his perspective, but what he likes in a ride and what feels good to you might not be the same.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The Domane has the Iso Speed seat damper which won't help your hands. The Domane is still probably your best bet. It's the least "racy" in terms of frame stiffness. I would run a 28mm front tire with at ~70psi to help your hands. That plus carbon fiber bars should help out quite a bit.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Well the Trek site talks about "ISOSpeed Fork" and "Race Lite ISOzone Bar" which suggest that they help with the arms and hands. Do these features not work as advertised? When you say the Trek is the least "racy" are you saying it has a drop in performance? Most of what I have read suggests that the Domane series performs every bit as good as the Madone series. Don't worry I am going to ride them all before deciding, but it was the Colnago that I really wanted to hear about. I share the same opinion that it is crazy to buy a bike that you cannot first ride, but if people came in and said "the Colnago is or would be a much superior ride" then I may have considered it.

The one concern I have about the Specialized Zertz inserts is that I have heard of one situation where one of them came out on a ride. I fear that the frame integrity may be greatly sacrificed if that did happen, and I would hate for that to happen on a 70kmh decent.

Thanks for the help


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

the domane is a good performance bike, it will do what you are capable of...
it accelerates well, it climbs well... it has a less "racy" geometry which makes it more comfortable for me...you will see some in the cobble areas of the TDF.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Tim Z said:


> Well the Trek site talks about "ISOSpeed Fork" and "Race Lite ISOzone Bar" which suggest that they help with the arms and hands. Do these features not work as advertised? When you say the Trek is the least "racy" are you saying it has a drop in performance?


Most of the reviews of the Madone talk about how stiff the front end feel in comparison to the rear. There really isn't a lot you can do to smooth out the ride of a rigid fork. The ISO zone bars just have some foam padding on the tops. I would go with carbon fiber bars with gel tape if you really want to smooth out the ride. A 28mm front tire will make a big difference as well. I own a Roubaix SL4 and it's essentially a Tarmac with endurance geometry (stiff race bike). I've demoed a Domane 6 series for 30-40 minutes and it is a much smoother riding bike than the Roubaix. There will be no performance difference between any of the bikes. It just comes down to the "feel" of the bike (stiffer bikes feel faster when you're hammering.) I am recommending the Domane because you mentioned that you have physical issues with your hands/arms.

As far as the CLX 3.0 there really isn't much info out there on those Asian made Colnago frames. Search Google and you'll find some reviews. It one of many dozens of endurance bikes available on the market. If you can't test ride it before committing to purchase the bike I would cross it off your list.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, this helps a lot. I will be riding the Trek Domane 5.2 and 4.7 and Cervelo R3 this Friday. One more question about the Treks. The guy was also telling me about the Trek Domane 4.7, which basically is just 400 series instead of 500 series frame and no integrated seat post. Do you think it would be worth the extra $500 for the 5.2 for the seat post and 500 series carbon?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Tim Z said:


> Do you think it would be worth the extra $500 for the 5.2 for the seat post and 500 series carbon?


I've heard the 5 series rides better than the 4 series due to the longer seat mast. I would personally spend the extra $500. It also gets you internal cable routing which looks cleaner.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The 5.2 has full Ultegra components AND the integrated seat post. The 500 series is lighter but not significantly, less than a pound different for sure. The bars on the 5.2 do a decent job of damping vibration with a 25mm tire IMHO, they come with pads and gel tape on the bars. I don't have any desire to change to Carbon bars. I did ride 2 and 4 series Domanes for a 20 mile loop on test rides before buying the 5.2

The total package difference was worth the extra money to me, but it's your money to decide how you want to spend. I can say for sure, after almost 2 years of ownership now, I have no regrets. Don't know if I would have said that buying a 4 series, maybe, maybe not. I certainly don't feel any desire or need to 'upgrade'.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

The 4.7 also has full Ultegra components. It is basically just the 500 series carbon and integrated seat post that you are paying extra for. Not sure about the wheels.

It would be nice to hear from people who own the Roubaix and Colnago though, as naturally people who love their Trek are going to be all over it. I'll just go ride the Roubaix and Domane and pick the one that fits and feels best for me.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I rode the Roubaix SL$ and the Domane. I got the Roubaix (2013 SL4 Expert) because it fit me better. The Domane was smaller in the top tube, felt sort of cramped. Im more of a short leg long torso build. A long leg short torso may fit better on the Domane.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

You may want to look more specifically on what your anatomic issues are and speak with a qualified fitter who is not invested in you buying a $3000+ bike. Alum bikes do ride harsh and an endurance model may well give you a more upright position and some dampening that may have some dividends. Almost everyone is building one these days. There are many other interventions that may have as great a yield, if not greater. Bigger tires with lower pressures, raising your handlebars, padded gloves, frequently moving hand positions are some of the more obvious ideas.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

I am also a short leg long torso person (6' tall with less than 30" inseam). I have researched all the so called "endurance" or "comfort" bikes and have gone and looked at all those available in this town. So I am aware that there are lots of them out there. I had narrowed it down to the Trek and Specialized only after that research and viewing them. I will ride all those that I can that are my size and fit, but my gut feeling is will still come down to either of those two. I have to be honest as well, and cost is a big factor here. So if I can save a few hundred dollars it may sway me another way as long as the bike fits. For example there are Giant TCR Composite 1 and Ghost Ghost EBS Race Lector here in town for $2499 and $2700 respectively, and both are Ultegra component bikes. I plan to ride them as well. BUT, as I stated my main purpose was to hear how the Colnago compared to the Trek and Specialized. I guess there are very few Colnago riders here


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

You are more long torso'd than I am by some margin. I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I would hunt for a long top tube bike. Start by comparing geometry specs. You will probably need a long stem as well. Maybe an endurance bike is not the best bet either. Something less upright could stretch you out some and help with reach. If you try a Roubaix, ride Tarmac or Allez while you are at it. Same with a Domane/Madone.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2014 Domane 5.2. When you jump up from the 4.7 Domane to the 5.2, you get the 5-series carbon, the seat mast, and Isozone gel pads under the gel cork tape on the handlebars - all of which help to smooth the ride out a smidge, along with smoothing out road vibrations in your hands.

I purchased a 2014 Specialized Roubaix Comp SLR, which is the bike just below the Expert; have since returned it after putting less than a mile on it. I found it to be a more uncomfortable ride for me, in that every road aberration was pronounced (lots of chip seal roads where I live). Specialized makes a seat post called the COBL-GOBBLER, which supposedly dampens out road vibrations/road hits, but it's only in the seat (and you have to pay $200.00 to get it), but you still get a lot of transmission of those vibrations in the handlebars. I found the Domane 5.2 to do a better job damping those road imperfections overall, and to me it's still a very quick ride acceleration-wise.

There are some articles that indicate Specialized tuned the Roubaix frame for the 2014 bikes to be more Tarmac-like... stiff like a Tarmac but with an endurance geometry. When you ride the Domane and Specialized back-to-back, you'll quickly decide which one will work for you best.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, as previously mentioned, you get internal cable routing with the Domane 5.2, external cables with the 4.7. Cleaner look on the 5.2, but I've had people tell me that external cables seem to shift better, and the bike techs at your local LBS would much rather work on bikes with external cables than internal. Whatever. I wouldn't necessarily make one or the other a deal-breaker. I, too, test drove the 2014 Domane 4.7, and decided to spring the extra few hundred dollars to get the seat mast and gel pads under the cork tape on the handlebars for as much comfort I could get for the crappy roads where I live (AND I personally kinda like the internal cabling!).


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

LarryM said:


> but I've had people tell me that external cables seem to shift better, and the bike techs at your local LBS would much rather work on bikes with external cables than internal.


I've had both a Roubaix SL2 (external) and SL4 (internal) and the shifting difference is small to nonexistent if setup properly. With the new (lower friction) polymer coated 6800 cables you probably won't notice any difference. I never understood how putting exposed derailleur cables behind the front tire and covering them in dirt/water was good for longevity. For once a year cable changes it takes maybe 30 extra minutes to run internal derailleur cables.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Here is my exp with my 2011 SL2 8R Comp 5700 external and 2013 SL4 10R 6700 internal.
Shifting: The SL4 internal stunk. Way worse than the SL2. I wound up converting the bike to Di2 anyway so didnt try different cables or anything, but the sifting was noticeably worse than the SL2. That 6700 group is now on a different bike with external cabling and it shifts great.

Ride: Honestly, I dont see a noticable difference in ride quality between the SL2 and SL4. I guess I may just not be that sensitive to it. IMO, they both ride fine.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

scottma said:


> Shifting: The SL4 internal stunk. Way worse than the SL2. I wound up converting the bike to Di2 anyway so didnt try different cables or anything, but the sifting was noticeably worse than the SL2. That 6700 group is now on a different bike with external cabling and it shifts great.


My experience with my SL2 and SL4 loaner ridden back-to-back with the same cables tuned by the same shop - tiny difference. I have my current SL4 setup with PTFE cables on 5700 and it shifts great (no skipping or stuttering.) With 5700/6700 you should really use the PTFE or newer polymer coated cables with SP41 housings for optimal shift performance. Inferior cables/housings will add friction and degrade shift quality.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

I have never owned an internal cable bike before, so I had no idea it was anything to worry about. Is this an issue with all brands or just some brands? Will it also be a concern with the Trek Domane?

Tomorrow morning I am planning to ride the Domane 5.2, Domane 4.7, Cervelo R3, Roubaix SL4 Expert and Ghost EBS Race Lector. I'll post back my opinion on each assuming I get on them all.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Tim Z said:


> I have never owned an internal cable bike before, so I had no idea it was anything to worry about. Is this an issue with all brands or just some brands? Will it also be a concern with the Trek Domane?


It was more of an issue with the previous generation of Shimano group sets (5700/6700/7900.) That was Shimano's first generation where they routed the derailleur cables under the bar tape which adds cable friction. The internal cable routing adds some friction which can degrade shift quality. If the bikes you are looking at come with Ultegra 6800 you really don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Like I posted, I never made that change since I upgraded to Di2. I dont doubt that better cables will help. Getting rid of the cables altogether certainly did!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> If the bikes you are looking at come with Ultegra 6800 you really don't have anything to worry about.


The Trek site doesn't say which Ultegra set it is on the Domane 5.2. This is what it says:
Drivetrain Shifters

 Shimano Ultegra STI, 11 speed


Front derailleur

Shimano Ultegra, braze-on


Rear derailleur

Shimano Ultegra


Crank

Shimano Ultegra, 50/34 (compact)


Cassette

Shimano Ultegra 11-28, 11 speed


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

11 speed Ultegra = 6800. You are good!


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Tim Z said:


> The Trek site doesn't say which Ultegra set it is on the Domane 5.2. This is what it says:
> *Drivetrain*
> 
> Shifters
> ...



the sti 11 spd is the 6800


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay I am back from over 5 hours of riding bikes. I tried the Cervelo R3 Ultegra, Trek Domane 4.7, Trek Domane 5.2 and Scott Solace 10 (in that order). They were all good and all quite different in their own way. 

While both Treks did a fantastic job of dampening road vibration, I did not feel they performed for me as well in other areas. I also did not notice much difference at all between the integrated seat post (5.2) and normal seat post (4.7). I did however notice a difference between the 400 series and 500 series frames. The 500 was noticeably lighter and was a bit better on hills. Otherwise they were both all Ultegra and pretty similar rides. 

The first bike I rode was the Cervelo R3. It did not dampen the road vibrations as well as the Treks, but it felt better in every other way for me. More responsive, great on hills, great acceleration and overall less "squishy" ride. There was still a huge improvement in road vibration over my current aluminum/carbon fork bike. I also liked the looks of this bike better. Just not a fan of the white/black paint scheme on the Treks. I wish Trek would offer better color schemes on their lower series bikes.

Last I rode the Scott Solace 10. My goal was to try the Solace 20, but they didn't have one in stock in my size. At this point I was starting to feel a bit tired from riding all the bikes including the long ride to town and all the test rides. The Solace 10 is all Dura Ace, so it wasn't a true fair comparison, but other than the Dura Ace components, the Solace 20 is the exact same bike. So from a test ride and geometry perspective it was a reasonably fair test. The Scott felt great! It performed really well in all areas, looked great and is $400 cheaper (Solace 20) than the Cervelo R3. I need to go back and ride them a second time, but at this point I am leaning more towards the Scott Solace 20. The only area where it did not perform as well was with the dampening of road vibration. It was the worst of the four bikes in that area. I must say though, if I wasn't so poor, I would be all over that Dura Ace gear. The shifting on the Scott was shear perfection! Also, the rear cassette and chain rings were the exact configuration I need (50/34 & 11/32) The Cervelo was 52/36 & 11/25, which I would want to change for my level and strengths. 

So at this point I think the Treks may be out of the equation, but I am going to test ride the Emonda tomorrow and then the Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert after that.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like you are making some progress. I went through the same scenario when buying my first bike a few months back. It wasn't so much picking a winner as it was eliminating the weaker contenders. Once I got down to the final two which were so close I chose based on the shop.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The Domane is a great road bike if you need a lot of compliance. I think the Madone rides really smooth for a road bike without losing too much snappiness out of the saddle. The Roubaix SL4 with the CG-R seat post strikes a good balance in my biased opinion (I own one.) You get a super stiff frame with just enough compliance to take the sting out of road imperfections.

Dura Ace is nice but I honestly doubt you could feel much, if any, difference between it and a properly setup 6800 group set.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> Dura Ace is nice but I honestly doubt you could feel much, if any, difference between it and a properly setup 6800 group set.


Well, I did try three bikes prior to the Scott Dura Ace that were all Ultegra and they all shifted perfectly. So I can only assume they were setup properly. First shift on the Scott with the Dura Ace was very noticeable. That being said, I have never owned anything more than Shimano 105, so either are going to be just great for me. Besides, I could never afford a Dura Ace bike, nor every time I had to upgrade the running gear. Even with Ultegra I fear those days.

Which year is your Roubaix SL4? I ask because they have a 2013 at one store for $500 less than the 2014 model.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Great that you are riding lots of bikes! If I didn't like the gearing on a bike, I'd ask the dealer to swap for what ever I wanted. Changing Cassette and / or crank to make the deal for only the difference in cost if there is one is pretty standard at shops I have dealt with - so I wouldn't count the Cervelo out for that without talking to the dealer about it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tim Z said:


> Hello all . . . . . my first post here. I have been riding an Oryx Racing 2200 for about 10 years now, which is an aluminum frame with CF front forks and Shimano 105. I have real problems with tendonitis in my arms and hands and want to upgrade to an overall better bike with better road dampening abilities. I know that the Trek Domane is supposed to be the leader for road dampening, but also hear that the Roublaix is very good as well. I have a custom builder here in town who deals with Colnago and is trying to convince me to go with the CRX 3.0. He says I wouldn't notice much difference in the ride between these three bikes, with regards to comfort and road dampening, but that the Colnago would climb and perform a bit better. I know they are all good bikes, but I can get the Colnago for a few hundred dollars less. Is he correct when he says they would all be similar for my needs? Anything you guys can tell me about these three bikes and which one you might prefer and why? I can only test ride the Trek and Specialized as the custom builder does not and will not have stock of a CRX 3.0. So I would have to go on faith if I ordered that bike.


Pull up the geometry charts. If they are similar the builder is probably correct, not much diffeence. A great deal of what gives a bike its' handling haracteristics doesn't come from gimicky words such as iso-this, or onda that, but the length and angles of the tubing.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I would not overlook a Bianchi Infinito CV unless you simply can't find one in your area. All great bikes mentioned above; as we all know it is finding the right one/fit/ride for you.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Srode said:


> Great that you are riding lots of bikes! If I didn't like the gearing on a bike, I'd ask the dealer to swap for what ever I wanted. Changing Cassette and / or crank to make the deal for only the difference in cost if there is one is pretty standard at shops I have dealt with - so I wouldn't count the Cervelo out for that without talking to the dealer about it.


I should have mentioned that I have already done that. Pretty much all dealers around here with swap components, at no extra charge, for a new bike purchase (within reason). I already told the guy if I decide to go for the Cervelo R3 that I would only buy it if he replaces the cassette and chain rings to 11/32 and 50/34. He is checking to see if that is possible today.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

vic bastige said:


> I would not overlook a Bianchi Infinito CV unless you simply can't find one in your area. All great bikes mentioned above; as we all know it is finding the right one/fit/ride for you.


Bianchi as always been one that I really wanted to try. Something about them that really attracts me. Unfortunately there are no dealers that carry them at all on Vancouver Island. The only way I could find and try a Bianchi is if one showed up used, and there are not many around here. I was wanting to try a Pinarello too, but same thing for them. There is a used Pinarello in town for a pretty good price, but it is not my size. I will be riding every bike in town that fits my budget and desired components, but so far I am finding I am getting more confused and difficult to decide after riding them. Each one is so different, but also each one has its own pros and cons. After a good sleep last night, I started thinking about how incredible the Domane was for road dampening and thinking I would probably love it after riding it for a few days. It probably freaked me out the most because it feels so different than ay bike I have ridden before. Even though the Solace was probably my favorite, it is also the worst at road dampening, which was one of my main reasons for looking at new bikes. The Cervelo was in the middle, but probably performed the best of the 4 bikes. It may just simply be that I need to get used to bikes that have these stronger road dampening capabilities.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's something to try if you test-drive the Domane again. You feel the most compliance (e.g. - road dampening, or "squishy" feeling as you put it) when you are squarely planted on the seat. Try standing up and pedaling upon acceleration, or using the seat gently only as a perch. Think you'll find that "squishy" feeling disappears real quick and you find yourself on a wicked fast road bike. Also - very important when you're A-B testing these bikes: make sure the tire pressure is as consistent as possible from one bike to the next, so that you're not comparing a bike with 110 psi in to a different make with only 90 in the tires.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got back from testing the Roubaix SL4 Expert. It was the 2013 model, as they did not have the 2014 model built up for me to try. I LOVE THIS BIKE! Performance wise it felt quite good, but best of all it is the best road dampening bike I have used yet. The Domane is probably better at dampening for your lower body and back, but the Roubaix is way better for arms and hands, and doesn't feel "squishy at all. I took it for two good rides, before and after a couple of Norcos (which I did not like). Here's the deal . . . . . a new 2014 SL4 Expert is $4289. They offered me the 2013 model (which is still brand new) for $3330. That's close to $1000 less. The only significant difference is the 2013 model is an Ultegra 10 and the 2014 is an 11. For my needs I can't see paying an extra $1000 for one more gear. I may possibly have liked the performance of the Scott and the Cervelo a tad more, but the comfort and road dampening of the Roubaix pretty much trumps any minor performance gains, and even then I can't say there are any differences in performance unless I can try them back to back, which I cannot really do as they are all at different stores. So, I am so close to going back and buying this 2013 Roubaix, but wanted to post here first to see if anyone had any comments regarding the 2013 model vs the 2014 model?


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

They are essentially the same bike with the exception of the gearing and the CG-R seatpost on the 2014 (which could be added for US $200 and would provide more dampening in the back). I'd say go for the 2013 if the Roubaix proves to be your favorite.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I ride a 2013 Expert and just love this bike. One advantage is the 2013 is still a threaded BB where the 2014 went to OSBB. I've done a few upgrades. Dura Ace C24 wheels with Conti GP4000s tires and just recently Ultegra Di2 6870 which is really nice.
View attachment 297845

View attachment 297846


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Dunbar said:


> The Domane has the Iso Speed seat damper which won't help your hands. The Domane is still probably your best bet. It's the least "racy" in terms of frame stiffness. I would run a 28mm front tire with at ~70psi to help your hands. That plus carbon fiber bars should help out quite a bit.


Have the bars double wrapped. :wink:


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

It would have been an interesting comparison if they had the 2014 Roubaix Expert built up. The main differences are the 2014's frame is a bit stiffer (they tweaked it to be more Tarmac-like in stiffness from the 2013), the Ultegra 6800 groupset on the 2014 (versus the 2013, which has the Ultegra 6700), and the inclusion of the Cobl-Goblr seatpost on the 2014 (you have to buy it separarately for the 2013 if you want it).

I, too, had a choice between a 2013 Domane and the 2014 Domane which I eventually purchased. My big thing was the Ultegra 6800 groupset on the 2014. I have smallish hands, and the "throw" of the gears has been shortened up on the 6800... I definitely could feel a difference in smoothness and ergonomics between the two. Most people on this forum who are way more knowledgable and anal than I (and lots of reviewers in the mags and online) maintain the 6800 groupset is a big improvement over the 6700.
They will also tell you the 6700 is a fine groupset, which it is.

But then again, all of us can make ourselves crazy when dropping big bucks for a bike (I definitely did). If you love the 2013 Roubaix with the 6700 groupset, go for it, enjoy it, and drive the heck out of it. If you have the extra dollars, spring for the Cobl-Goblr seatpost.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I dont think there is any difference in 2013/2014 SL4 10R frame. The "more Tarmac like" came in SL4 2013. Just the IMO downgrade to OSBB. The 6800 is a superior groupset to the 6700. The 2013 for $1000 less is a good deal. You could buy a 6800 groupset, sell the 6700 and still be ahead.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

BTW, if you're still a bit on the fence between the 2013 Roubaix for $3,330.00 and the 2014 Domane 5.2, I will almost guarantee you that the LBS selling the Domane will sell it to you for the same price.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

If he went that route, would the rear wheel on his new 2013 Roubaix be able to accomodate the 6800 gearset, or would he need to purchase a new wheel as well? (I'm curious about this... I really don't know...)


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Good question! The Roval wheels use DT Swiss hubs. DT Swiss makes an 11 speed hub to convert from 10 speed to 11 speed.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, Scott. BTW, your 2013 Roubaix is a massively good-looking bike! For the op, here's an article I read early on about a sales manager at an LBS who sold both Specialized and Trek, owned a Roubaix, loved the Domane 5.2 so much that he bought one as well, then decided he liked his Roubaix just a tad more. Great commentary and history on both bikes:

Thebikingphilosopher: Specialized Roubaix SL4 Pro vs.Trek Domane 5.2 Comparison/Review


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

LarryM said:


> BTW, if you're still a bit on the fence between the 2013 Roubaix for $3,330.00 and the 2014 Domane 5.2, I will almost guarantee you that the LBS selling the Domane will sell it to you for the same price.


Not sure about that. I was there this afternoon and told them that I tried the Roubaix and really liked it. Also told them I could get it for $3330, and they didn't offer me any deal on any bike that I had tried at their store.

Money is definitely an issue for me and there is no way I can afford the extra $1000 for the 2014 Roubaix. Or it would take me at least another year to save up for it, at which time the 2015 will be out and someone will tell me to go for that one. 

To throw another wrench in the works, I tried the Trek Emonda 5.2 this afternoon and loved this bike as well. I would say it is the snapiest of all the bikes I have ridden so far. Even more so than the Cervelo R3 which I also really liked. I rode the Emonda first and then the Cervelo and then the Emonda again. The Emonda is a bit snappier than the Roubaix, but the Roubaix is better vibration dampening. So I have narrowed my search down to these two. Basically is it a decision between snapier performance with Ultegra 6800 vs a better more comfortable ride and Ultegra 6700. The Emonda is $400 more than the 2013 Roubaix. The guys at the Trek store are great and told me to go ride the Roubaix again and bring it to their store, where I can go back and forth between the two. So I will probably be making my final decision this Monday or Tuesday.

For me the Domane is out of the equation now as it was my least favorite ride of all the bikes I rode.

I really appreciate the help and advice you guys have given me.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

scottma said:


> Good question! The Roval wheels use DT Swiss hubs. DT Swiss makes an 11 speed hub to convert from 10 speed to 11 speed.


Oops the 2013 Expert comes with DT Swiss 4.0 wheels, not Roval. I still assume the hubs can be swapped for 11 speed.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

Take the offer from the Trek guys to bring the Roubaix to them! One of the most frustrating things I found when I was test-driving bikes (and I went all over the state of Michigan to do it) was that I couldn't test two bikes on the EXACT SAME kind of road because no store had all the ones I was interested in, or didn't have the same size. So, different bikes, different roads, different days... made it really hard for me to remember what I liked about one bike over the other. One of the Specialized dealers, for example, had nice smooth parking lot pavement in his area, which made a 2014 Roubaix Comp SL4 sing (it's the one I bought, brought home, and to my dismay it rode awful on my local roads). I finally took a Domane 5.2 to a shop that sold Cannondale, and I directly A-B'd a Synapse against the Domane, exact same route around the block, I aimed for the same rough cracks in the pavement along the way, etc., and was able to determine without a doubt that the Domane was just as quick and responsive as the Cannondale but also damped the rough spots better. Your final comparo drive should seal the deal for you. Congrats on your hard work and research!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

scottma said:


> I dont think there is any difference in 2013/2014 SL4 10R frame.


Yep, I had a 2013 SL4 Expert demo for 3 weeks and now own a 2014 SL4 Expert and couldn't notice any difference in the frames. If the OP buys the 2013 I'd be sure to budget for the CG-R seat post.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I never tried the CG-R post. I dont find the ride of the Roubaix one that "needs" it. IMO/IME, it rides very good. I have a friend that has one, and cant use it because he needs a 0 setback. I'm going to borrow it one of these days and see what it is like. When Im on rough roads, I feel it more in the bars than the seat. Id rather have a CG-R stem


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

scottma said:


> I ride a 2013 Expert and just love this bike. One advantage is the 2013 is still a threaded BB where the 2014 went to OSBB. I've done a few upgrades. Dura Ace C24 wheels with Conti GP4000s tires and just recently Ultegra Di2 6870 which is really nice.
> View attachment 297845
> 
> View attachment 297846


If the Specialied is a good fit, go with the 2013 Expert for the threaded bottom bracket. Nobody likes riding a bike that sounds like a cheap wind up toy.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Tim Z said:


> Bianchi as always been one that I really wanted to try. Something about them that really attracts me. Unfortunately there are no dealers that carry them at all on Vancouver Island. The only way I could find and try a Bianchi is if one showed up used, and there are not many around here. I was wanting to try a Pinarello too, but same thing for them. There is a used Pinarello in town for a pretty good price, but it is not my size. I will be riding every bike in town that fits my budget and desired components, but so far I am finding I am getting more confused and difficult to decide after riding them. Each one is so different, but also each one has its own pros and cons. After a good sleep last night, I started thinking about how incredible the Domane was for road dampening and thinking I would probably love it after riding it for a few days. It probably freaked me out the most because it feels so different than ay bike I have ridden before. Even though the Solace was probably my favorite, it is also the worst at road dampening, which was one of my main reasons for looking at new bikes. The Cervelo was in the middle, but probably performed the best of the 4 bikes. It may just simply be that I need to get used to bikes that have these stronger road dampening capabilities.


I don't blame you; I would want a dealer for support at least somewhere close by. All the rides being discussed are levels of "great". When I was testing I really liked the Domane, but went for the Infinito CV, quite frankly, because I see far fewer Bianchi's in my area (as well as the fit and ride). 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

What does CG-R stand for? I found the Roubaix to be the best at reducing vibration in the bars, of any of the bikes I rode, including the Domane.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

CG-R is shorthand for COB-GOBL-R, or Cobble Gobbler. It's a seatpost made by Specialized you can buy for 200.00 for your soon-to-be-new 2013 Roubaix (it's included with the 2014 Roubaix). Adds flex and compliance so you don't feel road hits/bumps/imperfections as sharply in your ass. Do a Google search; lots of articles, videos, reviews, etc.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Larry. I did know all about that seat post and what it does. All I was asking is what the initials CG-R stood for. Now I know they refer to the Cobble Gobbler 

Here's a quick spreadsheet I did this morning to compare the three bikes I have naied it down to and rating the components/features that are important for me. 


*Components**Roubaix 2013**Roubaix 2014**Emonda SL6*frame101010ultegra group799brakes999wheels677road dampening9106climbing889descending888flats888response889looks887cost847seat887geometry fit888*Totals**105**105**104*

<colgroup><col width="113"><col width="113"><col width="113"><col width="113"></colgroup> <tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

scottma said:


> I never tried the CG-R post. I dont find the ride of the Roubaix one that "needs" it. IMO/IME, it rides very good.


I tried the SL4 Expert with a standard seat post for a month and found the ride too harsh. As in, harsh enough that I would sell the bike if I couldn't tame the ride. The S-Works Roubaix SL4 was the 3rd stiffest bike Velonews ever tested. My frame was a warranty replacement for an SL2 so it didn't come with the CG-R post (I had to buy one.) Contador used a CG-R post in the cobbled stage of the TDF this past week.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Like I posted "Pun intended?" I went from an SL2 to an SL4 and dont see a big difference in ride comfort if any at all. Maybe if were riding cobbles I would say it is a necessity but since I dont, I dont see it as one. I have over 7000 mi on the SL4 and have no issue with the way it rides. There are different measures of stiff. Lateral, vertical, fork, BB, etc. Stiff in the right way doesnt mean harsh riding. My friend has a Scott Foil. Now that is stiff in every way including jarring ride.

I'm going to borrow my friends CG-R next time I see him and try it out.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

scottma said:


> I went from an SL2 to an SL4 and dont see a big difference in ride comfort if any at all.


I get that it's all personal preference. I know a guy that puts like 250-300 miles week on a Giant Propel including 5 days a week commuting 40 miles R/T. No way I could handle that many miles on such a stiff riding bike. I could notice a big difference between the SL2 and SL4 ride quality. I needed the CG-R post on the SL4 to get the compliance the SL2 has without it. It also depends on local road conditions. When I lived inland (Los Angeles) the roads were much nicer and I didn't mind running uber stiff riding Gatorskins. When I moved to the coast I had to switch to GP4000S tires so my tender bits weren't getting jack hammered raw


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

I want to thank everyone here for your help and advice during my search for the right bike for me. I spent last night and this morning thinking more about it and realized that I needed to go back to my original reason for wanting a new bike, that being more comfort for my hands, arms and body. I had been suffering on longer rides, especially in my arms and hands (tendonitis). So the deal for the 2013 Roubaix was too good to pass up. I went for a thrid ride on it and bought it today, but had them change the stock Axis wheels to Fulcrum 4s wheels. Seems to respond a tad better with these lighter and stiffer wheels. Have it at home now and I am happy with my decision. Will be going for my first long ride on it tomorrow morning.  

The CG-R seat post here in town costs $299, so I am not sure how much of a hurry I am in for that one. I think I might want CF handle bars first, for more vibration dampening in the hands. I do not find the current seat post to be a problem for vibration in my seat or back.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Congrats! Great bike. What color did you get? One thing that can help for a smooth ride, is to properly inflate your tires. Many people overinflate which can cause a harsh ride. How much do you weigh? The bar tape it comes with along with the gel pads should be pretty comfy.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

It is the same color as this one: https://www.labicicletta.com/media/...5/s/p/specialized-roubaix-sl4-expert-2013.jpg

I am 6' and weigh 189 lbs. I usually run my rear tire at 110 psi and the front at 90 to 100 psi. I had 23c tires on my previous bike, but these new ones are 25c, which also seems to help a bit.


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, you're not going to believe this, but before I bought the Domane 5.2, I was offered a brand new 2013 Specialized Expert Roubaix, 56cm, exactly like the one that is in the picture you posted (smoky grey with teal/blue accents). I had a slightly better offer than you: $2,800.00. But I Knew I'd also want the CG-R seatpost... add $200.00 for a total of $3,000.00. The 2014 Domane 5.2 was being offered to me for $3,299.99, so I went with that primarily to get the additional dampening of the Isozone handlebars and the new Ultegra 6800 gearset. But I did enjoy the demo ride of the 2013 Roubaix Expert. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Enjoy the bike. I had that exact 2013 SL4 Expert color scheme as a loaner bike for 3 weeks during my warranty process. The CG-R seat post can always be added later so no big rush there. I find it best at reducing the jolt of bumps you feel through the seat post / saddle. I'm guessing from the prices you've posted that you're in Canada?

I tried a 28 on the rear of my SL4 Expert before getting the CG-R and found it largely ineffective. On a super stiff frame like the SL4 tires (that fit the frame) will only do so much to help the ride.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

That grey and blue is a nice looking bike. Enjoy it. I would not worry about the seatpost. You tested a lot of bikes and have seen for yourself how the bikes ride and chose the Roubaix based on the best ride. I've owned, ridden many bikes and do not think the SL4 is a harsh riding bike that needs a special seatpost to correct a problem. 90/110 F/R pressure seems about right for your weight. If you still need more cushioning on the bars, maybe some thicker wrap or even a double wrap is worth a shot.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I am in Canada . . . . . Victoria BC to be exact. Prices up here are (unfortunately) noticeably higher. I am not making any plans to change anything on the bike right now. Now I need to ride it lots and take my time to determine if I need any changes or not. As it is, it is the best ride of all the bikes I tried on rougher roads, even better than the Domane for my needs. The Domane was better for the lower body and back, but the Roubaix is better for the arms and hands, but still felt stiff and responsive.

I have never used carbon handle bars before, but every store I was at said that would be the best option to help the vibration in the hands. Is this not true? Are there other better alternatives? As it is right now, it is going to be so much better than my existing bike, that I may decide I do not need to do anything.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Ive never used carbon bars. Stock, the Roubaix has gel pads on the top of the bars, but not on the drops. If the stock setup is not enough, I would try thicker/cushier tape first since it is an inexpensive option.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

With your tendonitis I would invest in carbon fiber bars. The trick when replacing bars is to make sure the reach works for you. So you might want to ride the stock bars for a month to decide what sort of reach you need. If they work well fit-wise buy carbon fiber bars with the same reach (the reach/drop is printed on the bar.)


----------



## LarryM (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, Tim! Waiting with baited breath! How's the new ride? Let us know what you think, pro and/or con!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 8, 2014)

LarryM said:


> Okay, Tim! Waiting with baited breath! How's the new ride? Let us know what you think, pro and/or con!


In short . . . . I LOVE IT! I don't think I could have found a better fit for my size and geometry. I feel much better on longish rides now, and feel like I have some gas in the tank when the ride is finished. I am so glad I took my time to do all the in depth research and also went and rode every contender at least twice. The pros are: comfortable, reduces road vibrations nicely, seems very good on both ascents and descents, responds and accelerates well. I don't really have any cons that I can think of after over 200 km this week on it. Probably the only negative is that I am not crazy about the bars in the drop position. If I do get some CF bars, I will want a slightly different shape or curve to the lower hand position. Not a big deal for me now though as I do not ride a lot in that position. I get free lifetime maintenance adjustments on the bike and have already had the rear derailleur adjusted twice. Typical (they tell me) for a break in period. They told me to ride it for two weeks to a month before i come back in and do the hour+ custom fitting. So far I can't imagine anything needing to be done as it seems to be a perfect fit as it is.


----------

